# Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?



## Wootann (18. Januar 2014)

*Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mein system unter wasser zu setzten...
es ist meine erste wakü und deswegen bin ich für alle ratschläge dankbar und offen 
Gekühlt werden sollen:
i7 4770k dann natürlich auch oc
2x r9 290 auch auf max oc
das mb asus formula 6
und der ram corsair dominator gt

hier nun zu meiner frage: ich habe dieses foto im netz entdeckt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wollte wissen ob jemand erfahrung mit 230 mm lüftern am mora 3 420 hat?
ich möchte mein system so leise wie möglich bekommen nachdem ich alles oc´t habe
meine gedanke wäre also je größer der lüfter je langsamer kann ich ihn laufen lassen
und desto leiser ist das ganze dann ...stimmt das so oder habt ihr bessere erfahrungen mit anderen 
lüftern?


----------



## Oozy (18. Januar 2014)

Das Problen bei den grossen Lüftern ab 140mm isr, dass nicht mehr so gute Lüfter auf dem Markt vorhanden sind. An deiner Stelle würde ich lieber 120mm verwenden, z.B. Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PL-2 und die dann runterregeln. Der Vorteil ist, dass die einen geschlossenen Rahmen besitzen, sodass der Lüfter genügend Druck aufbauen kann. Bei einem Lüfter mit offenem Rahmen entweicht dir Luft quasi an den Seiten.


----------



## Wootann (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Danke für den tip, wenn ich das richtig verstehe meinst du mit geschlossenen Rahmen das konstrukt um die Lüfterblätter
die lüfter auf dem bild sind Bitfenix spectre pro 230 und da scheint mir der ring um die blätter rum geschlossen zu sein...
die technischen daten sehen auch nicht schlecht aus:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre PRO 230mm Lüfter rote LED - weiß

Technische Details:
Maße: 230 x 230 x 30 mm (B x H x T)
Farbe: Weiß (komplett)
Lautstärke: 25,6 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 900 U/min
Fördervolumen: 264,0 m³/h
Statischer Druck: 1,81 mm-H2O
Spannung: 12 V
1x 3-Pin (Stromversorgung / Steuerung)
1x 2-Pin (LED-Kontrolle)
Beleuchtung: 4x rote LEDs

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## oelkanne (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

ich hab im Wohnimmer meinem Mora mit 2*230 und es läuft


----------



## Wootann (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

ich werd mir die dinger mal besorgen und berichte dann...


----------



## Edelosi (20. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, man hat mit diesen Lüftern ziemlich viel tote Fläche am Radi, die keine Luft abbekommt. Die Lüfternarbe ist zwar relativ klein, aber die Fläche an den Ecken wird nicht gekühlt. Man kann das ja mal ausrechnen im Vergleich zu 140er Lüftern. Das haben wir ja alle mal in der Schule gelernt.


----------



## Wootann (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

ist ein Argument! aber wenn ich das nach Adam Riese angehe bekomm ich mit 9 x 140mm Lüftern 1385,4 cm² raus und mit 4 x 230mm Lüftern wären es 1661,9 cm²


----------



## Behzad (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Es gab mal ein Test darüber. Ging zwar um die 1080er von Phobya aber man könnte das glaub ich auch verallgemeinern. Die großen Lüfter waren da im Test eindeutig besser. Sie sind erstens leiser und zweitens belüften sie mehr Fläche (Wie Wootann schon errechnet hat).  Es gibt genügend gute Lüfter in der größe, ich selber nutze diese hier.


----------



## Joselman (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Dein Taschenrechner ist kaputt!

9*140 = 1260
4*230 = 920

Wie du siehst verschenkst du ordentlich Fläche mit den 230ern.


----------



## Wootann (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

@ Joselman: da hast du einen denkfehler...du hast lediglich 9x bzw 4x die seitenlänge addiert!? die fläche eines kreises (weil Lüfterräder sind rund) errechnet man mit r² x pi! oder war das ein scherz?
@ Behzad: danke für den tip ich werd mal sehen ob ich den test finde


----------



## Joselman (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Es kommt doch nicht auf den Propeller an sondern auf die Fläche dadrunter auf die die Luft trifft. Bei quadratischen Lüftern kommt die Luft auch in den Ecken vom Radi durch. Du verschenkst die ganze Fläche mit den runden Rahmen. Sieht man ja auch auf dem Bild schon das riesen Loch in der Mitte. 
Von daher kannst du gerne mit Kreisflächen rechnen das mag bei den 230 Lüftern sogar passen aber doch nicht für quadratische 140er. 

Mag sein das ich mich täusche dann kläre mich bitte auf. Wenn die Radifläche bei den 140er auch Kreisförmig ist würde ich Dir zustimmen. Wäre aber ein blöder Radi dann.


----------



## Wootann (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Ich denke es kommt NUR auf die Propeller an! Wie man im Bild unten sehr schön sehen kann hast du mit 140er Lüftern nicht ein sondern gleich vier von den "Löchern" die du beschreibst! Und nein, auch wenn das Gehäuse außen rum Quadratisch ist, setzt trotzdem nur die runde Propellerfläche (im Bild grün eingekreist) Luft in Bewegung, an den ecken passiert da gar nichts! Und weil dem so ist, und man das Problem kennt, hat man die sogenannten Shrouds (Vorkammern) erfunden! Die sind für mich aber kein Thema, weil dann die Abdeckung vom Mo-Ra nicht mehr drauf passen würde! Um auf deine Rechnung zurück zu kommen: auch wenn du die Lüfterfläche als Quadratisch angenommen hättest wäre die Rechnung noch immer falsch gewesen weil 14cm x 14cm x 9 Lüftern = 1764 cm²! Du hast folglich eine Strecke berechnet und keine Fläche (rund oder eckig)!! Um zu einem ende zu kommen: es stimmt das 140er MIT Shroud´s eine grössere Fläche haben die mit Luft beströmt wird (1764 cm²) als die 230er ohne Shroud´s (1661,9 cm²) aber bei anliegenden 140er Lüftern ohne Vorkammer ist die Fläche kleiner (1385,4 cm²)!

Hier noch was zum Thema Shrouds: [User-Review] Was bringen 180mm Vorkammern (shrouds) am Nova1080? Kurztest von Cartago´s Review


----------



## Agr9550 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Das Problen bei den grossen Lüftern ab 140mm isr, dass nicht mehr so gute Lüfter auf dem Markt vorhanden sind.



stimmt so nicht ganz

180mm silverstone air penetrator machen genug druck (und sind im silent mod relativ leise,hab 3 stück auf dem deckelradi für mein alphacool 3x180)
Auffem Mora würdest also 4 davon unten bekommen,das sollte auch für dein zeug reichen zumal sie nen umschalter haben von low rpm auf high rpm (600/1200rpm) was interressant ist da du beim benchen einfach nur nen schalter umlegen brauchst (geht auch über mainboard bräuchstest also nichtmal ne lüftersteuerung (hab meine raus aus optischen gründen)


----------



## Wootann (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

danke für den tipp...die sehen wirklich interessant aus, und ein Luftdruck von  2,45 mm-H2O is mal ne ansage !


----------



## Agr9550 (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Kein problem,sind sie auch, und auf 600rpm gestellt sind se auch noch schön erträglich (hatte mal 6 yate loons (die alte version) auf 2 tripple radis, die waren deutlich lauter  )


----------



## Wootann (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Das glaub ich , für mich ist halt wichtig das es beim zocken schön leise ist, da ich mit ner res von 5760x1080 spiele haben die grakas gut zu tun, so wie es jetzt ist mit den Referenz Luftkühlern der r9 290 wirds da ziemlich schnell unerträglich  kanns kaum erwarten das ganze zu "fluten"


----------



## Wootann (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Soo heute war der große Tag ....mein MoRa ist gekommen.... was für ein Monster 
man sieht erst wie groß der wirklich ist wenn man ihn mal hinstellt...
hab ihn dann auch gleich weiß gemacht...


----------



## KingOfKings (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Welche version hast du dir den da gekauft @Wootann


----------



## Abductee (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Die Bit Fenix Pro sind schon sehr laut.
Die "nicht-pro" haben im PCGH-Test deutlich besser abgeschnitten.

Generell würd ich eher auf 140er Modelle setzen wenn du es schön leise haben willst.


----------



## Goblin10 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Hey,

ich überlege mich auch an die gleiche aufbau ABER:

Ich nimm mir das hier 2-mal: MO-RA3 420 Bracket for 180-230 mm Fans mit das hier 8-mal: Phobya G-Silent 18 . Wenn du nämlich mit die 180-er Fans arbeitest kannst du noch das hier: MO-RA3 420 Blende Rhombus stainless steel draufgeben, und alles schaut schick und schön aus.  

Die 230mm Lüfter find ich undekorativ, teuer, und wenig effizienter.

Hab soger ne guter Video von OC3D 120x9 vs 180x4 Fan vergleich, oke da gehts um die Phobya RAD aber die hauptsache liegt an die fans, ich finde die video sehr gut.

Hoffe könnte dir helfen, bzw. hab nicht was blödes gesagt.


----------



## Wootann (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*



KingOfKings schrieb:


> Welche version hast du dir den da gekauft @Wootann


 
Das ist ein MoRa 3 420 LT ... als er gekommen ist war er noch schwarz


----------



## Wootann (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

@ Goblin10 danke für den Link zum Video das is wirklich interessant! Ich möchte auf jeden fall auch diese blenden drauf haben!(natürlich dann auch in weiß) Ich habe allerdings gehofft das ich die mit leichten mods an den 230ern auch da drüber bekomme!? beim preis geb ich dir recht, die sind vergleichsweise teuer aber da geb ich lieber ein paar euro mehr aus wenns dafür schön ruhig ist 

@ Abductee danke für den tip ich werd mal sehen ob ich den test irgendwo finde... ich warte jetzt eh noch auf einen testaufbau von nem User im HWLuxx Forum und dann wird bestellt! 

hier der Test: [User-Review] Kühlleistungsvergleich von Radiatoren und verwendeten Lüftern mit Durchflußheizern


----------



## Goblin10 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Hey,

die Blende gibts Original nur in schwarz wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Blende nein kannst nicht mit die 230-er lüfter die Blende draufgeben.

Rechnung:

2*230=460

Abmessungen von die Blende:

Dimensions (L x W x H): 473 x 428 x 27 mm also es geht schon alleine wegen Width nicht, mit 180-er bist auf jeden fall drinnen 180*2= 360mm paast. Phobya Fans von der Dicke her ist auch in ordnung 25mm.

Die BitFenix: 230x230x30mm da passt die Dicke, die Breite, die Höhe passt auch nicht, ist einfach unmöglich die blende drauf zu mountieren. 

Wenn du das Bild mal genauer anschaust, die Breite von das Fan berührt schon die Seite von der Radi.

Das hier Solltest du auch mal schnell durchfliegen.


Wegen Farbe weiß, da: MO-RA3 360 PRO white bei 420 gibts kein Weiß, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Wootann (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*



Goblin10 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> die Blende gibts Original nur in schwarz wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Blende nein kannst nicht mit die 230-er lüfter die Blende draufgeben.
> 
> ...


 
Den Mora den ich habe gibt es auch nicht in weiß ...aber wie du auf den Bildern siehst lackiere ich die selber 
Laut Recherche soll es möglich sein auch die Phobya lüfter mit 32mm stärke (http://www.amazon.de/Phobya-G-Silen...e=UTF8&qid=1390742443&sr=1-80&keywords=phobya)
unter die Blenden zu bekommen!? also von der stärke her
Ich hatte mir dann gedacht das ich die runden seiten der 230mm auch "gerade" schneide so wie die gegenüberliegenden seiten ja schon sind und somit genug platz für die blende schaffe ... ich versuche jetzt schon ne ganze weile ein bild so einer blende zu finden das die rückseite zeigt...wo man sehen kann wie weit die blende dann in den radi "hinein" ragt...dann könnte man sehen ob ich genug an den lüftern wegschneiden kann oder nicht...
ich hoffe das ist halbwegs verständlich formuliert


----------



## Goblin10 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Klick klick google: bild aber nicht in so ne guter qualität. . . :/

Ja ich verstehe was du meinst.  ob das sich so lohnt ist die frage


----------



## Wootann (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Genau das meinte ich ...vielen dank 
Auf dem Bild sieht es gut aus ...sehr schmale ränder!
Lohnen tut es nur dann wenn ich das System mit den 230er Lüftern leiser bekomme als sonst


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Falls du den Platz hast, könntest du auch mit Adaptern arbeiten, vier Stück 200er auf 140er.
Lüfteradapter - 200mm auf 140mm - für CPU-Kühler: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Lüfteradapter - 200mm auf 140mm - für CPU-Kühler: Amazon.de: Elektronik
(könnte man ja weiß lackieren und weiße Lüfter nehmen)


----------



## Goblin10 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Abductee: Nee Wootann will ja bei 230mm bleiben, dieses Adapter ist einerseit nicht schön ( meine meinung ), und da kann man ja überhaupt ned die Blende mountieren.

Adapter haben wir ja schon: Blende

Wootann: Nichts zu danken.  Na ja da musst du überlegen bzw. probehören machen Phobya G-Silent 18 vs Bitfenix 230mm ( weiß die name jz von das Fan ned ) und temps anschauen, also ich würde Persönlich bei der G-Silent 18 bleiben.


----------



## Wootann (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

@Abductee: Danke für den tip, ich wusste nich das es sowas überhaupt gibt !  aber wie Goblin10 schon richtig gesagt hat ich möchte das system so leise wie möglich bekommen, und mein gedanke daher, desto grösser die lüfter, desto langsamer kann ich sie drehen lassen (und bekomm trotzdem ordentlich luft duch den radi) und desto leiser wird das ganze dann... für mich stellt sich jetzt nur mehr die frage bei welchen lüftern ich die grösste leistung bei leisestem betrieb erziehle! Und natürlich ob ich sie dann noch unter die abdeckung bekomme das es auch ein wenig schick aussieht


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Dann würd ich den normalen Bit Fenix Spectre nehmen.
http://geizhals.at/?cmp=600943&cmp=600946

Mit was möchtest du die Lüfter regeln?


----------



## Wootann (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

derweil werd ich sie am mainboard (Asus Formula 6 mit Fan Xpert 2) anschließen ...ha bab ich jetzt auch meine gehäuselüfter drauf hängen und das funzt recht gut 
später mal will ich mir dann einen aquaero gönnen


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Die großen Lüfter brauchen relativ viel Strom, ich würd mir das überlegen vier Stück über das Board zu betreiben.
Möchtest du auch unter Last ein leises System? Man könnte die Lüfter gedrosselt auf einer fixen leisen Drehzahl arbeiten lassen


----------



## Wootann (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Ja ich möchte dann in jeder lebenslage so leise wie möglich sein ... ich muss mir das mal angucken wegen den Wattzahlen wieviel ich da auf einen kanal hängen kann... alternativ hätte ich noch die aquastream xt ultra ...da kann man ja auch lüfter dranhängen, ich weiss jetzt aber auch nicht wieviel watt die verträgt


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Mit Widerständen um ein paar Cent ist das problemlos möglich die dauerhaft leise laufen zu lassen, ich löt öfters solche Adapter.


----------



## Wootann (26. Januar 2014)

Ok ...mit lötarbeiten hab ich nicht so viel erfahrung ..bekomm ich sowas auch fertig zu kaufen? das sin dann doch diese 5v adapter oder?

hab jetzt mal nachgesehen ...der MB Cpu fan anschluss kann 12 watt ab, ich nehm mal an das die anderen dann auch in etwa die watt vertragen, im Handbuch ist leider nur der Cpu fan mit watt beschrieben ...die aquastream packt 5 watt am lüfterausgang


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Ein 5V Adapter braucht keinen Widerstand, die bekommst du vom Netzteil.
Ich kann dir so was löten wenn du willst. 
Muss (vermutlich) nächste Woche beruflich einen Tag nach Kärnten.


----------



## Wootann (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Das wäre wirklich super vielen dank ... wann nächste woche wird das ca sein(vermutlich)? würd mich freuen wenn das zustande kommt


----------



## Abductee (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Ich schreib dir mal per PN.


----------



## Wootann (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

jop danke


----------



## Wootann (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

So hier mal der Test aus dem HWLuxx Forum: [User-Review] Kühlleistungsvergleich von Radiatoren und verwendeten Lüftern mit Durchflußheizern - Seite 4


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Die 140er haben das bessere Kühlergebnis wie ich finde 
Ein 230er ist oberhalb von den 500rpm doch hörbar. Ich hatte mal drei verschiedene 200er hier und ungedrosselt ~800rpm waren die sehr laut.
Genau so wie die 140er oberhalb von 800rpm.


----------



## Wootann (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Wenn ich mir das Diagramm ansehe dann geben sich die 200er auf 500 rpm und die 140er auf 800 rpm gerade mal ca. 0.5 K also fast garnischt  wenn man dann noch bedenkt das du die 4stk 200er um 60€ bekommst und für die 9stk 140er ca 135€ löhnst brauch da nich gross überlegen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Ohne ne Lautstärkemessung ist der Vergleich wohl sowieso wenig wert...


----------



## santos (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

ich werde mein System auch auf 230er umstellen. Habe heute schon einige Teile erhalten, allerdings habe ich die Lüfter zu klein gewählt  Kleiner Scherz, die richtigen Lüfter kommen von einer anderen Firma und sollten morgen da sein. Dann hätte ich 9 X 140 und 4 X 230 mal sehen wie die Temperaturen sich entwickeln.


----------



## Wootann (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

ja da bin ich auch mal gespannt wie sich das entwickelt ... bitte berichte mal den direkten vergleich von 140 und 230 in bezug auf temp und lautstärke...sehr interessant !


----------



## santos (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

So, habe die Lüfter erhalten. Sind die Bitfenix Spectre 230mm in weiß. Es sind 4 Stück für einen Gesamtpreis von 51,60. Nach dem Auspacken stellte ich fest, das sie stark verschmutzt waren.  (waren das gebrauchte????) Ich habe einige dann gereinigt und mal einzeln laufen lassen. Schon beim anlaufen hörte man Schleifgeräusche, diese Geräusche wurden leiser, sobald sie senkrecht standen. Für mich ist klar, die halten nicht lange. Gut, nun wollte ich sie auf das Adapterblech montieren. Egal wie ich sie drehte, sie waren für diesen Adapter zu groß. Obwohl der Adapter für Lüfter der Größe 180 bis 230 gedacht war. Kurz und schmerzlos, diese Art von 230er Lüfter passt nicht und ist schon auf den Weg zurück zum Händler. Nun überlege ich, ob ich das Ganze 1 oder 2 Nummern kleiner mache.


----------



## Wootann (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Hmm...oje das tut mir leid dass du solche Erfahrungen machen musstest ...auf dem bild siehts doch recht gut aus!? oder haben die vielleicht selber löcher dazugebohrt!?

eine nummer kleiner währen dann die oder?: Akasa AK-F2230SM-CB
zwei nummern kleiner bist du dann auf 200mm da sollen die air penetrator ganz gut sein


----------



## Abductee (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

Das Schleifgeräusch geht bei den meisten Lüftern weg wenn du sie ein paar Stunden bei 100% aufrecht laufen lässt.


----------



## Pixekgod (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

die Lüfter laufen sich erst noch ein


----------



## santos (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

eigentlich sollte man vorher überlegen und dann kaufen. Die Adapterblende ist für ein Mora 3 420 gedacht. Logisch 9 X 140 oder 3 X 140 in Reihe ergibt 420. Nu habe ich 2 X 230er in Reihe,ergibt 460. Müsste eigentlich auf jeder Seite 200mm überstehen, wenn die Bohrungen passen würden, tun sie aber nicht tun. Nu eine andere Frage, dürfen neue Lüfter verschmutzt sein? Ich sach ma jezz, nöööö, waren sie abba, also eingepackt und zurück. Von den falschen Bohrungen mal abgesehen weiß ich nicht, wie die kleineren Lüfter mit der Adapterblende aussehen, deshalb habe ich mich entschlossen, diese auch zurück zu schicken. Da meine Lüfter nur beim Start kurz anlaufen, danach eigentlich nix machen, bleibe ich bei meinen vorhandenen 140er. Zum schleifenden Lüfter, ich habe hier einen 120er E-Loop, normal hört man die nicht, diesen hier schon , der schliff auch. Nach dem Einlaufen war das Schleifen weg, jetzt knattert er. Also ich sach ma, das hört sich auch nicht gut an. Will eigentlich sagen, wenn ich einen Lüfter kaufe, der keine normalen Luftgeräusche macht, geht der zurück, kaputt gehen die von alleine, dazu muss ich keine "defekte" und "verschmutzte" Lüfter kaufen.
Sorry, aber das wird also nix mit dem Temperaturtest.


----------



## Wootann (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

hmm wenn du mal nen messstab an deinen mora hälst dann fällt dir auf das er 47,5 cm lang und knapp 43 cm breit ist.....wenn du also die lüfter mit der runden seite in längsrichtung montierst müsste es sich ausgehen (siehe Bild) !!
bei den schleifenden lüftern muss ich dir absolut recht geben ...wenn die ungesund klingen und auch noch verschmutzt sin gehen die ohne zu zögern sofort zurück
ps: 200mm sind 20 cm !  sogesehen ist der ganze lüfter nur 230mm lang


----------



## santos (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

jo, wenn ich den Rahmen mit messe bin ich bei ca. 48cm = 480mm. Das Adapterblech ist aber nur 420mm und steht ausserdem noch etwas ab. Das sieht aus, wie dran gefrickelt. Egal, das Geld ist schon wieder gut geschrieben und meine 140er sind wieder dran. Entweder man bastelt, baut neu oder um oder man ist auf Fehlersuche. Es wird also nie langweilig. Habe jetzt 3 Tage damit verbracht, rauszufinden, warum mein AE6 meinen DFM und Füllstand nicht anzeigt. Auf das naheliegenste kommt man zum Schluss. Ein kleiner Pin im Stecker der Aqubus-Yweiche hat sich raus gedrückt und war dafür verantwortlich, das ist jetzt auch erledigt und nu wirds doch langweilig, alles geht wackelt und hat Luft.


----------



## Wootann (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mo ra 3 420 mit 230 mm Lüfter?*

stimmt.... mit solch kleinen Gemeinheiten wird einem nie langweilig


----------

